# Article: Obstructive Sleep Apnea May Worsen Diabetes



## rainyday (Feb 4, 2010)

> ScienceDaily (Jan. 14, 2010)  Obstructive Sleep Apnea (OSA) adversely affects glucose control in patients with type 2 diabetes, according to a study conducted by researchers at the University of Chicago.
> 
> The study "demonstrates for the first time that there is a clear, graded, inverse relationship between OSA severity and glucose control in patients with type 2 diabetes," wrote lead author, Renee S. Aronsohn, M.D., instructor of medicine at the University of Chicago.



The rest here:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100114143314.htm


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 7, 2010)

rainyday said:


> The rest here:
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100114143314.htm



Thanks for the link, I'll look into it! (any less insulin would be nice!)


----------

